# Mary of Shadows - YA urban fantasy



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

My first novel, Mary of the Aether, was published last July. It's a YA urban fantasy novel set in small town Arkansas.

Well, the sequel is now available. Mary of Shadows is now on Kindle. It is the second volume of a four volume series (Mary of the Aether, Mary of Shadows, Mary of Starlight, Mary of Cosmos)

"_You will lose friends and family, you will lose everyone you've ever cared about_." In the thrilling sequel to Mary of the Aether, Mary Lanham finds herself under relentless assault by her enemies, the Lookers. Her powers will be tested to the breaking point, as the Lookers wage a campaign of terror in the tiny town of Chesset, Arkansas. Mary may have found a new ally in the mysterious old woman, Vera, but who is Vera and what does she really want? On top of everything, the worst person in the world is moving to town to spend the summer at Kristen's house.










Check it out here - http://www.amazon.com/Mary-Shadows-The-Aether-ebook/dp/B00EA8YO5U

And Mary of the Aether, if you haven't read it, is here - http://www.amazon.com/Mary-Aether-Jeffrey-Aaron-Miller/dp/1611605245


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Mary of Shadows was recently featured on the blog Tess Three in the Morning.

http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-guest-author-today-is-jeff-miller.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The latest news regarding Mary of Shadows and its upcoming sequels:

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-latest-goings-on.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The second half of my interview with Arkansas authors: http://arkansasauthors.com/meet-jeffrey-aaron-miller-2/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

My first two books. Mary of the Aether and its sequel, Mary of Shadows. A YA urban fantasy series set in a tiny Arkansas town.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read the first page of Mary of Shadows?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/375743250365034498%2Fphoto%2F1


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check out Mary of the Aether and its sequel, Mary of Shadows. Coming soon, Mary of Starlight and the concluding volume of the magical series, Mary of Cosmos.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got three different writing workshops/book readings set up for Mary of Shadows this month. I seem to be gathering some steam regionally.

Do me a huge favor and give Mary of the Aether and Mary of Shadows a read. Thanks!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll be promoting this book at the Northwest Arkansas Author Book Fair tomorrow.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Mary of Shadows at Awesome Gang.

http://awesomegang.com/mary-shadows/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I did a writing workshop at a local middle and talked about Mary of the Aether.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/10/writing-workshops.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check out Mary of Shadows!



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/41306521555430538/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

One quote from every book I've written, including Mary of Shadows.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/10/another-round-of-quotes-game.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

A review of Mary of Shadows from the website Arkansas Book Reviewer.

http://arkansasbookreviewer.com/2013/11/08/featured-review-of-mary-of-shadows-by-jeffrey-aaron-miller/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

This website is giving away a signed copy of _Mary of the Aether_ and _Mary of Shadows_. Check it out!

http://arkansasbookreviewer.com/2013/11/11/interview-giveaway-with-jeffrey-aaron-miller-of-mary-of-the-aether-and-mary-of-shadows/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, coincidentally, a second website is also giving away signed copies of _Mary of the Aether_ and _Mary of Shadows_. Totally free. Check it out.

http://arkansasauthors.com/reading-roundup-issue-9/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats to the contest winners! Signed copies on the way!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The next book in the series is coming out in February, so get caught up now!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read another brief but exciting passage at this website: http://findreadlove.com/fantasy/mary-of-shadows/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

_"Let's all have another slice of cake, shall we?" Kristen said. "Just carve around the spatters of blood and feathers."_

Another random sentence from *Mary of Shadows*, just for you!

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/p/mary-of-shadows.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's a recent interview where I talk about, among other things, the theme of the Mary of the Aether series.

http://www.examiner.com/article/interview-with-indie-author-jeffrey-aaron-miller#sthash.DofFTsjs.dpuf


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The sequel to _Mary of Shadows_ is coming out in just a few weeks (February 1). It's called _Mary of Starlight_.

Read the first chapter here: http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/p/mary-of-starlight-chapter-one.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, three books in this YA urban fantasy series are now available on Kindle.

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/p/mary-of-aether.html

The fourth and final volume will be out in September 2014!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Latest blog entry in which I make an honest assessment of my own book.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/02/two-book-february.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

My latest blog entry has a little bit of new information about this book series and the final volume, which comes out in September.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/02/isnt-it-about-time-you-got-to-know.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check out the facebook group for the Mary of the Aether series.

https://www.facebook.com/MaryOfTheAether


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read an excerpt at Book Daily.

http://bookdaily.com/book/4107793/mary-of-shadows-mary-of-the-aether


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The second book in the series that began with Mary of the Aether and continues with Mary of Starlight. Fourth and final volume comes out in September.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The fourth and final volume of this YA series is in the final stages of prepping it for an August publication date. Read a bit more about it. It ends the whole series in a fine, epic style. http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/06/the-end-of-aether.html[/url]


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

This is the second book in the series, after Mary of the Aether. Give this exciting series a try!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The fourth and final volume of the series is now available on Kindle!










_The epic conclusion to the story that began with Mary of the Aether and continued with Mary of Shadows and Mary of Starlight. One enemy remains, a creature more devious, cunning and cruel than any Devourer. Mary the Lightbearer will face this enemy in a last world-shattering battle that will change the fate of universes. But it is a battle like no other against an evil force greater than anything Mary has ever known. The truth about many things will be revealed, and no one will ever be the same._

Check it out HERE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NCBHYDA

The four volume series runs as follows: Mary of the Aether, Mary of Shadows, Mary of Starlight, Mary of Cosmos.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Chesset is the fictional town that serves as the primary setting for the Mary of the Aether series. Despite the fact that it doesn't really exist, let's go looking for it anyway.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/10/finding-chesset.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is the whole four-volume series:

http://www.whiskeycreekpress.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=337


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The quotes game is one of my favorite things to do on my blog, and I think it might be time to do it again. Mary of Shadows is included, so check it out!

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/12/book-quote-time-is-here-again.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The complete four-volume series is just waiting to entertain you, folks, with crazy magic and strange monsters and weird people, not to mention compelling characters. So check it out!

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/p/mary-of-aether.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

An epic urban fantasy series just waiting to be discovered! Check it out!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://whiskeycreekpress.com/book/708/mary-of-shadows/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

As of July 1, this book and the whole series is now distributed by Simon & Schuster and available at dozens of different retailers. Check it out, friends!

http://authors.simonandschuster.com/Jeffrey-Aaron-Miller/2117945400


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://authors.simonandschuster.com/Jeffrey-Aaron-Miller/2117945400

My new Simon & Schuster author page, the publisher that now distributes this series.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.simonandschuster.com/books/Mary-Of-Shadows/Jeffrey-Aaron-Miller/9781611606171

The Simon & Schuster page for the book with numerous links.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The ebook is now available through Simon & Schuster. However, by some quirk, the books are listed in reverse order on the website, so start reading from right to left.

http://www.simonandschuster.com/search/books/Author-Jeffrey-Aaron-Miller/Category-Fiction/Available-For-Sale-Now/_/N-1z111g2Zg1hZpgz/Ne-pgt


----------

